
Google Refuses to Remove the Pirate Bay's Homepage - octosphere
https://torrentfreak.com/google-categorically-refuses-to-remove-the-pirate-bays-homepage-180729/
======
esquivalience
I'm surprised this doesn't mention the European Court of Justice's decision
that The Pirate Bay _does_ directly infringe copyright. I'm paraphrasing the
decision but there's a detailed writeup here:
[http://copyrightblog.kluweriplaw.com/2017/06/30/cjeu-
decisio...](http://copyrightblog.kluweriplaw.com/2017/06/30/cjeu-decision-
ziggo-pirate-bay-communicates-works-public/)

~~~
MrQuincle
Ha, I assumed for a moment that you meant that the code for the Pirate Bay
website itself is actually under copyright and that Pirate Bay did pirate it
from the original rightful owner.

------
hayksaakian
If I was conspiracy minded, I might assume this was posted in response to the
story about Google going into China:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17660872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17660872)

------
lbriner
Another slightly pointless discussion ensues:

10 We should stop Google! 20 Google are acting within the law 30 Then the law
is wrong, let's change the law 40 We have laws already about this 50 But those
laws are bad, if only we had someone who could stand up for genuine rights 60
Google are standing up for rights 70 But they are abusing their position 80
GOTO 10

~~~
saagarjha
Off topic: your formatting seems to have gotten messed up. Try putting an
extra line between each one.

~~~
slededit
This is the actual situation code blocks are designed for. Of course everyone
just uses them for quotes...

~~~
johnsonjo
I dislike code blocks when they make me scroll sideways on my phone.

------
megous
People should learn to use urls again, to gain back some control.

~~~
fragsworth
But I think the Pirate Bay is unique in that it keeps losing its domain,
getting blocked, etc. and Google tends to direct you to the latest working
version of it.

~~~
teddyh
Or you can simply download TorBrowser
([https://www.torproject.org/](https://www.torproject.org/)) and use that to
go directly to
([http://uj3wazyk5u4hnvtk.onion/](http://uj3wazyk5u4hnvtk.onion/)).

~~~
albertgoeswoof
ah yes, the uj3wazyk5u4hnvtk bay, how could I forget.

~~~
paulddraper
I just write in on the same sticky note as my passwords.

------
inetknght
What's the news here? Google's doing the right thing. Don't remove things that
aren't breaking any laws.

~~~
hiccuphippo
Not only bad news are newsworthy.

------
pmarreck
I think it's more about the precedent this would set

------
dep_b
You don't want to be that monopolist that removes competitors from your search
results, right?

~~~
alasdair_
>You don't want to be that monopolist that removes competitors from your
search results, right?

Or copying the search results from Google and pretending your own engine
created them.
[http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/02/02/google.bing.sting/ind...](http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/02/02/google.bing.sting/index.html)

------
larrysalibra
It's great that Google is doing the right thing in this case, but it is still
incredibly dangerous for society that one company has so much power over what
people can find on the internet.

Google used to say "Don't be evil," but no company or individual should be in
the position where they can sit there and think "Should I be evil or not?"

~~~
kyrra
Google's code of conduct[0] still has "don't be evil" in it. The very last
paragraph/line in the document:

> And remember… don’t be evil, and if you see something that you think isn’t
> right – speak up!

The big issue with a phrase like "don't be evil" is that it is ambiguous and
highly depends on the understanding of the word "evil" to the individual that
reads that line. Google at this point is 80k+ full-time-employees, that I can
guarantee will read that phrase to mean different things.

The newer code of conduct tries to codify what "evil" means, to lay a clearer
picture for everyone what it means. That way it can't arbitrarily be applied
for or against the company based on your an individual's beliefs of what that
word means.

[0] [https://abc.xyz/investor/other/google-code-of-
conduct.html](https://abc.xyz/investor/other/google-code-of-conduct.html)

~~~
wernercd
> Google's code of conduct[0] still has "don't be evil" in it. The very last
> paragraph/line in the document: > > And remember… don’t be evil, and if you
> see something that you think isn’t right – speak up!

And get fired for doing so.

[http://nymag.com/selectall/2018/02/google-employee-fired-
aft...](http://nymag.com/selectall/2018/02/google-employee-fired-after-
speaking-out-against-racism.html)

~~~
snvzz
Pretty much: Please speak up so that we can remove you.

------
peter_retief
Thank you google for not bowing to the bullies, you really are an organisation
that deserves the respect of the developer community

~~~
sdf43543t345
That china bully tho: [https://theintercept.com/2018/08/01/google-china-
search-engi...](https://theintercept.com/2018/08/01/google-china-search-
engine-censorship/)

~~~
peter_retief
That's not cool I agree, but lets see how that pans out

